# Gaggia Classic Switch



## Wezi (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi there,

I'm new to coffee forums and hoping someone can help me out of a pickle before my last resort; purchasing a new switch panel for my 2007 Gaggia Classic

Ideally I want to replace my front switch panel which was damaged in a routine 'tune and clean up' of the machine a couple of days ago. I was able to re-assemble the switch block, and using some super glue to fix the damaged brezels was able to secure it back in place. Now however the brew / steam light does not show up to indicate the status of the temperature.

Does any one know someone on this forum who can supply a new switch?

Also, does anyone recognize this inconspicuous little thing which fell out of the switch assembly









For the life of me I can't figure out where it goes or what it is. It looks like a very small fuse or resister of sorts, its approx 4 mm in length. Does this have any significance with the brew light

For completeness, this is the other part of the switch assembly









Does anyone know what the spring in the bottom right corner of the picture does? Its part of the brew light, does the fuse / resister affix to one side of this (#,#)

Kind regards

Wezi


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi Wezi and welcome

I think you may find some info here http://coffeegeek.com/forums/espresso/machinemods/641078- most would recommend replacing the switch as it looks a bit kernackered as they say

get your post count up past 5 and you can post a wanted ad for a switch - will be cheaper than a new one.

You might want to contact gaggiamanualservices on here who refurbish machines http://www.gaggiamanualservice.com/


----------



## Wezi (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi jimbojohn55, thank you for your reply; I've contacted gaggiamanualservices and waiting on a reply. That first link you referenced is actually the one I used to rebuild the housing, and curiously in the rebuild instructions theres no mention of a resister. Some of the comments further down the thread do mention replacing the neon light* with the resister*. But again i'm at a loss as to where the resister would go. As you may have deduced, my electrical skills aren't the best


----------



## Marcros (Feb 9, 2020)

I appreciate that this is an old thread, but I had a similar question. The extra bit goes inside the spring in the 2nd photo.

this youtube video showed me.


----------



## Wezi (Mar 2, 2017)

Thank you for your reply Marcros! I was able to piece together the switch eventually and you're right, the resistor went on in the spring. I pieced it together using super glue, But after the switch housing exploded on me twice in 6 months I eventually replaced the switch with one from ebay.

Appreciate your time to reply ☺


----------

